# Board size and boot size advice?



## AlienPanda (Aug 13, 2015)

I haven't been snowboarding for almost 10 years now. So I forgot a lot having to do with it and I want to get back into it this winter. I need some advice for what size board and boot size. 

Someone told me boots I should size up from my shoe size.So I was thinking size 11. I'm size 10.5 cm is 28.5.

I'm looking at all mountain boards. I am 6'3 and weigh 174. Someone told me to get a 159 wide and then someones else told me 163 wide.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

AlienPanda said:


> I haven't been snowboarding for almost 10 years now. So I forgot a lot having to do with it and I want to get back into it this winter. I need some advice for what size board and boot size.
> 
> Someone told me boots I should size up from my shoe size.So I was thinking size 11. I'm size 10.5 cm is 28.5.
> 
> I'm looking at all mountain boards. I am 6'3 and weigh 174. Someone told me to get a 159 wide and then someones else told me 163 wide.


_someone_ should shush. You don't size up, you size down, like hockey skates. And you don't need a wide at all. Length will depend a lot on the terrain and your style, but 163 is pretty big for only weighing 174.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Presumably you aren't a kid still growing (at least height wise ) anymore. Buy stuff that fits, and as mentioned, rule of thumb is .5 size smaller. 

And in many cases a full size because in my opinion a lot of people are wearing shoes that are too big for them because for the first 15 years of their lives their parents didn't want to buy shoes every 2 months.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Forget any size shoe/boot you've ever worn. That number is useless. If you walk into a shop and they ask you what size you are, walk out. They should be measuring your foot first. Get a GOOD fitting boot. For me it was 2.5 sizes under what I had been riding for the first 10 years of my snowboarding "career".

Now as for the board, there's an online calculator that's not bad at giving you a ballpark. For a 6'3" 175 pound intermediate all-mountain rider you're probably in the right range in the low 160s. Depends on how much riding you did before, and how big/fast you want to ride now.

When using the calcs, Freestyle = park, Freeride = Off-piste, big lines, Freestyle/Freeride = all-mountain

Snowboard Size Calculator, Sizing Guide


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Forget any size shoe/boot you've ever worn. That number is useless. If you walk into a shop and they ask you what size you are, walk out. They should be measuring your foot first. Get a GOOD fitting boot. For me it was 2.5 sizes under what I had been riding for the first 10 years of my snowboarding "career".
> 
> Now as for the board, there's an online calculator that's not bad at giving you a ballpark. For a 6'3" 175 pound intermediate all-mountain rider you're probably in the right range in the low 160s. Depends on how much riding you did before, and how big/fast you want to ride now.
> 
> ...


Crap. According to that, I need 240 waist width. My K2 is 250. Guess I need a new board?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

go to a shop and try on different boot sizes and pick the one that's most comfortable. i'm a size 10.5 shoe and wear size 11 boots. well, i'm currently wearing a size 10.5 boot but size 11 is the most comfortable for me. you do not need a wide board. as for length, something around a 160 would be good.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> Crap. According to that, I need 240 waist width. My K2 is 250. Guess I need a new board?


Small feet? I've been on wide boards with size 8 boots/feet. The naysayers make it sound like it'll be like riding a surfboard, and it's not that bad. A narrow board can transition between carves better though.

As with any sport, the more you do it, the more you can find what works for you and deviate away from the "norm". The norm is just there to give noobs a bit of guidance when selecting their first or second board. The calcs are a lot better than the old "hold the board up to you and look at it" method that a lot of shops use.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi AP,

Stoked that you are getting back into riding! Both board and boot sizing depend greatly on an accurate barefoot measurement. If you have a few minutes, it would be great if we could confirm your size.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi AP,
> 
> Stoked that you are getting back into riding! Both board and boot sizing depend greatly on an accurate barefoot measurement. If you have a few minutes, it would be great if we could confirm your size.
> 
> ...


Hey Wired, do you have a youtube video explaining this? As I think you would be famous if you made one, and you sure opt to this a lot. This advice helped me out a TON! I can't BELIEVE how many shops don't use this method.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Forget any size shoe/boot you've ever worn. That number is useless. If you walk into a shop and they ask you what size you are, walk out. They should be measuring your foot first. Get a GOOD fitting boot. For me it was 2.5 sizes under what I had been riding for the first 10 years of my snowboarding "career".


some of us have actually been wearing properly sized shoes as well so we can use that size when looking for boots.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

alchemy said:


> some of us have actually been wearing properly sized shoes as well so we can use that size when looking for boots.


Well every boot company fits different, fact. I have 4 different brands sitting in my house in the same size and they're all over the place! I've been to 3 shops and none of the employees could properly fit a boot on me. (They use a basic shoe locker foot measure)


----------

